# دائرة تغذية 12 فولت 30 امبير



## mazen42 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

دائرة التغذية هذه ليست غريبة عليكم ومتوفرة في اغلب المنتديات المتخصصة فهي من حيث المبدأ دارة تغذية 12 فولت ولكن اغلب الدارات الموجودة لا يتعدى تيار خرجها ال 3 او 5 امبير بينما دارتنا هذه بامكانها تزويدكم بتيار يصل الى 30 امبير في حال ما اذا كان جهد التغذيه الرئيسي 220 فولت كاملا اما اذا كانت التغذيه بين 170 الى 200 فولت فيمكن الحصول على تيار يتعدى ال 20 امبير ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور سلفا حتى اجربها


----------



## احمد رجب محمد مهدى (17 يوليو 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## electro_mohaned (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووور على الموضوع و الله انتم فايدة للمسلمين​


----------

